# 120 Ada



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I wanted to share a project that I completed with my friend for his shop. We got all the stones from a river near my house. There are no fish yet but we plan on getting some Medaka fish from the river soon. Medaka fish are small fresh water fish that will go well with this set up.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## excaliborg (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, looks incredible and really unique. I love everything about this. How do you get the plants growing so well above water? Do you have to plant them in soil contained within the root or something?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

That's amazing!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice! I wish I had the room to do a palaudarium. I love the "I just dug a chunk of forest up & stuck it in a glass box look." I imagine it really feels like you have a piece of nature in your house.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

excellent work indeed! so very peaceful to look at, how long were these plants growing together in this set up before the photo was taken ? I for one would like to see more photographs hoto: of your friends "shop". Judging from what I see in the background of these photos, there are more living art pieces in there.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Beautifully done.


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

I liiiike.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Outstanding!


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Breathtaking .......awesome!!!!

How about some specs??......particularly the lighting.

Is that a money tree i see in there?


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

gorgeous tank. do you happen to have the names of the plants you are using? they are really beautiful.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

This is really cool, Ive always wanted to set something like this up. 

Have you considered keeping any kind of a lizard in there?


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

GREAT! I like it alote!
can you please tell us some more detail about filtering and ligting, costs..etc?
also , can you please show us your friends shop????

Cheers man!


----------

